# What kind of Koralia pump is needed?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to have two on a 6ft 135g, one at each end of the tank. What's a good size pump to go with then?


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Are you talking about a return pump for your sump?


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would say at least two of the 1400 GPH Hydor Koralia Evolution


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

HK4s or HK4 Evolutions will produce current out to about 4'. 

The main advantages of HK4 Evos are the smaller size, slightly higher gph, and lack of impeller shaft allowing you to hook them up to old-school wavemakers like the Red Sea one. They do make a slight clicking noise though when shut off and on with a RS wavemaker.

I have several of each type on my systems. For size & bang for the buck, hard to beat.


----------

